# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل على هذا دليل: قد جعل الله عشرة أنواع من ملائكة تحيط بالإنسان.. ؟

## ابوعبدالله الثوري

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
هل على هذا الكلام دليل من الكتاب والسنة 
قد جعل الله عشرة أنواع من ملائكة تحيط بالإنسان كالتالي:

ملك على الجبين : للتواضع وعدم الكبر.


ملكين علي الشفتين : ملك على الشفة العليا و ملك على السفلى وهم مفوضين هذين الملكين لتسجيل الصلاة على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط وليس لغرض أخر.

ملكين على العينين : وهم لغض البصر وحماية العينان من الأذى وكما يقول المثل العامي المصري العين عليها حارس.


و أخيرا ملك على البلعوم : لأنه ممكن أن يدخل في فم النائم أي شئ يؤذيه فالله سبحانه وتعالى

جعل ملك يحرس البلعوم حتى إذا دخل أي شئ بفم النائم ممكن أن يلفظه تلقائيا.

----------


## أشجعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما مدى صحة هذا المقال ,, بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم ,,

وقد انتشرت في المنتديات كثيرا ,,

---------------------

هذه المعلومة التي قالها الشيخ عبد الباسط ، عضو لجنه الإعجاز العلمي والحقيقة بجمهورية مصر العربية أعجبتني وحبيت أن انقلها بالرغم أنى اعلم أن كثير من الأصدقاء يعلموها لكل حبيت بكل حب أن انقلها لكم يا أصدقائي:



قال أن الملائكة التي تحيط الإنسان عددها (10) وتتبدل في وقت الفجر ووقت العصر ، والله سبحانه وتعالي يسأل ملائكته وقت انتهاء عمل ملائكته وقت الفجر كيف تركتم عبادي ، يرد الملائكة ويقولوا : تركناهم يصلوا لذلك ينصح دائما بصلاة البردين ( الفجر والعصر ) ، وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من ترك صلاة العصر حبط عمله )



وقد جعل الله عشر أنواع ملائكة تحيط بالإنسان كالتالي:



- ملكين (ملك عن اليمين وملك عن اليسار ) ، الملك اليمين ليكتب الحسنات والملك الشمال ليكتب السيئات ولكن حين يفعل الإنسان سيئه يقول ملك اليمين لملك اليسار اكتب هذه السيئة ، فيرد ملك اليسار ويقول أمهله لعله يستغفر ، فإذا استغفر الإنسان لا يكتبها له.

- ملكين ( ملك أمام الإنسان وملك خلفه ) ، حتى يدفع عنه السيئة التي تصيبه وتحفظه، مثال لذلك : كالذي تصيبه سياره وينجى من الحادث ، هذه الملائكة تحفظ هذا الإنسان ، ولكن إذا كتب الله سبحانه وتعالي أن يموت في الحادث باللوح المحفوظ فسوف يموت.

- ملك على الجبين : للتواضع وعدم الكبر

- ملكين علي الشفتين : (ملك على الشفة العليا و ملك على السفلى) وهم مفوضين هذين الملكين لتسجيل الصلاة على الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فقط وليس لغرض أخر.

- ملكين علي العينين : وهم لغض البصر وحماية العينان من الأذى وكما يقول المثل العمي المصري ( العين عليها حارس )

- و أخيرا ملك على البلعوم : لأن ممكن أن يدخل في فم النائم أي شئ يؤذيه فالله سبحانه وتعالى جعل ملك يحرس البلعوم حتى إذا دخل أي شئ بفم النائم ممكن أن يلفظه تلقائيا.



جزيتم كل خير
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيراً

بعضه صحيح جاءت به الأحاديث ، وبعضه ظن وقول على الله بغير عِلم .

أما الصحيح فهو :
الملائكة التي تتعاقب على الإنسان في الليل والنهار ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : ( وَقُرْآَنَ الْفَجْرِ إِنَّ قُرْآَنَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُودًا ) .
وفي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يتعاقبون فيكم ملائكة بالليل وملائكة بالنهار ، ويجتمعون في صلاة الفجر وصلاة العصر ، ثم يعرج الذين باتوا فيكم فيسألهم - وهو أعلم بهم - : كيف تركتم عبادي ؟ فيقولون : تركناهم وهم يصلون ، وأتيناهم وهم يصلون . رواه البخاري ومسلم .
والْحَفَظة ، لقوله تعالى : ( لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ ) .
والْكَتَبَة ، الذين يكتبون الحسنات والسيئات ، لقوله تعالى : ( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلاَّ لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) .

أما الذي ذُكِر أنه يكون على الجبين فأين الدليل عليه ؟
ولا يُمكن إثباته إلا بِنَـصّ ، لأنه مُتعلّق بِعالَم الغيب .
وكذلك الذي العينين وعلى الشفتين وعلى البلعوم .
وهذا مما يُعلَم بُطلانه ، لأنه لو كان كذلك ما عصى الله مؤمن !

وأسوأ ما في الحديث في التفسير التجريبي الدخول في عالم الغيب .
فالذين يتكلّمون في الإعجاز العلمي لهم جهود مشكورة ، إلا أن بعضهم لا يقتصر على ما يتعلق بالأمور المشاهَدة ( عالم الشهادة ) وإنما يتعدّاه إلى الكلام في الأمور الغيبية ( عالم الغيب ) .

وهذا لا شك أنه خوض فيما لا يُحسنه الإنسان مهما أوتي من العلم .

وبعضهم يخوض في مثل هذه الأمور ضاربا بكلام السلف وبتفسيرهم عرض الحائط ، بل قد يضرب بعقائد المسلمين من أكثر من ألف سنة عرض الحائط .

أحدهم خاض في قوله تعالى : ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ جَاعِلِ الْمَلائِكَةِ رُسُلاً أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ )
فَزَعَم أن هذا في عالم الميكروبات ، وهذا لا شك أنه مُخالفة صريحة للقرآن ، وجهل بالعقيدة ، وجُرأة على القول على الله بغير عِلم .

والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أشجعي

ما مدى صحة مقال: الملائكة التي تحيط بالانسان ؟

----------


## التقرتي

السؤال: 
ما عدد الملائكة الذين يكونون مع المسلم وما وظيفتهم ؟.


الجواب :
الحمد لله 

الملائكة الكرام يصحبون بني آدم من يوم تكوينهم في بطون أمهاتهم حتى نزع أرواحهم من أجسادهم يوم موتهم ، وهم أيضاً يصحبونهم في قبورهم وفي الآخرة . 

ـ أما صحبتهم له في الدنيا فتكون كما يلي : 

أولا : يقومون عليه عند خلقه . 

عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : وكَّل الله بالرحم ملَكاً ، فيقول : أي رب نطفة ؟ أي رب علقة ؟ أي رب مضغة ؟ فإذا أراد الله أن يقضي خلقها قال : أي رب ذكر أم أنثى ؟ أشقي أم سعيد ؟ فما الرزق ؟ فما الأجل ؟ فيكتب كذلك في بطن أمه . 

رواه البخاري ( 6595 ) ومسلم ( 2646 ) واللفظ للبخاري . 

ثانيا : حراستهم لابن آدم . 

قال تعالى : { سوآءٌ منكم مَن أسرَّ القول ومَن جهر به ومَن هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار . له معقِّبات مِن بين يديه ومِن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله } [ الرعد/10-11] . 

وقد بين ترجمان القرآن ابن عباس أن المعقبات مِن الله هم الملائكة جعلهم الله ليحفظوا الإنسان من أمامه ومن ورائه ، فإذا جاء قدر الله - الذي قدّر عليه أن يقع به من حادث ومصاب ونحوه - تخلوا عنه . 

وقال مجاهد : ما من عبد إلا له ملَك موكل بحفظه في نومه ويقظته من الجن والإنس والهوام ، فما منها شيء يأتيه إلا قال له الملك : وراءك ، إلا شيء أذن الله فيه فيصيبه . 

وقال رجل لعلي بن أبي طالب : إن نفرا من مراد يريدون قتلك ، فقال - أي : علي - : إن مع كل رجل ملكين يحفظانه مما لم يُقدَّر ، فإذا جاء القدر خليا بينه وبينه ، إن الأجل جُنَّة حصينة . 

والمعقبات المذكورة في آية الرعد هي المرادة بالآية الأخرى : { وهو القاهر فوق عباده ويرسل عليكم حفظة حتى إذا جاء أحدكم الموت توفته رسلنا وهم لا يفرطون } . 

فالحفظة الذي يرسلهم الله يحفظون العبد حتى يأتي أجله المقدر له . 

ثالثا : الملائكة الذين يكتبون الحسنات والسيئات . 

ما من أحد من الناس إلا وله ملكان يكتبان أعماله من الخير والشر من صغير أو كبير ، قال تعالى : { وإن عليكم لحافظين ، كراماً كاتبين ، يعلمون ما تفعلون } [ الانفطار/10 -12] . 

وقال تعالى : { ولقد خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد ، إذ يتلقى المتلقيان عن اليمين وعن الشمال قعيد ، ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد } [ق/16-18] 

ويكتب صاحب اليمين الحسنات وصاحب الشمال يكتب السيئات . 

عن أبي أمامة : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : إن صاحب الشمال ليرفع القلم ست ساعات عن العبد المسلم المخطئ ، فإن ندم واستغفر الله منها ألقاها ، وإلا كتبت واحدة . 

رواه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 8 / 158 ) . 

والحديث : صححه الشيخ الألباني في " صحيح الجامع " ( 2 / 212 ) . 

وإذا علمنا هذا تبين أن عدد الذين يصحبون ابن آدم بعد ولادته : أربعة ملائكة . 

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : 

وقوله : { له معقبات من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله } أي : للعبد ملائكة يتعاقبون عليه حرس بالليل وحرس بالنهار ، يحفظونه من الأسواء والحادثات ، كما يتعاقب ملائكة آخرون لحفظ الأعمال من خير أو شر ملائكة بالليل وملائكة بالنهار . 

فاثنان عن اليمين والشمال يكتبان الأعمال صاحب اليمين يكتب الحسنات وصاحب الشمال يكتب السيئات . 

وملكان آخران يحفظانه ويحرسانه ، واحد من ورائه وآخر من قدامه . 

فهو بين أربعة أملاك بالنهار وأربعة آخرين بالليل . " تفسير ابن كثير " ( 2 / 504 ) . 

والله أعلم 

وللمزيد يراجع السؤال رقم 843. 



الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد (www.islam-qa.com)





ما صحة هذا الخبر المنشور على الانترنت :لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 

بثت قناة الفجر الفضائية ليلة الجمعة معلومة جميلة جدا عن الملائكة التي تحيط بالإنسان أثناء يومه وعلمت أن رحمة الله بعباده في كل شئ حتى في النوم , وهذه المعلومة قالها الشيخ عبد الباسط , عضو لجنة الإعجاز العلمي والحقيقة 
قال إن الملائكة التي تحيط بالإنسان عددها 10 وتتبدل في وقت الفجر ووقت العصر , والله سبحانه وتعالي يسأل ملائكته وقت انتهاء عمل ملائكته وقت الفجر كيف تركتم عبادي , فترد الملائكة وتقول : تركناهم يصلون , لذلك ينصح دائما بصلاة البردين الفجر والعصر وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من ترك صلاة العصر حبط عمله. وقد جعل الله عشرة أنواع من ملائكة تحيط بالإنسان كالتالي : 
ملكين ملك عن اليمين وملك عن اليسار  , الملك اليمين ليكتب الحسنات الملك الشمال ليكتب السيئات ولكن حين يفعل الإنسان سيئة يقول ملك اليمين لملك اليسار اكتب هذه السيئة , فيرد ملك اليسار ويقول 
أمهله لعله يستغفر , فإذا استغفر الإنسان لا يكتبها له . 

ملكين ملك أمام الإنسان وملك خلفه , 
حتى يدفع عنه السيئة التي تصيبه وتحفظه , مثال لذلك : كالذي تصيبه سيارة وينجو من الحادث , هذه الملائكة تحفظ هذا الإنسان , ولكن إذا كتب الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يموت في الحادث باللوح المحفوظ فسوف يموت . 
ملك على الجبين : للتواضع وعدم الكبر . 

ملكين علي الشفتين : ملك على الشفة العليا و ملك على السفلى وهم مفوضين هذين الملكين لتسجيل الصلاة على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط وليس لغرض آخر . 

ملكين على العينين : وهم لغض البصر وحماية العينان من الأذى وكما يقول المثل العامي المصري: العين عليها حارس . 

و أخيرا ملك على البلعوم : لأنه ممكن أن يدخل في فم النائم أي شئ يؤذيه فالله سبحانه وتعالى جعل ملكا يحرس البلعوم حتى إذا دخل أي شيء بفم النائم ممكن أن يلفظه تلقائيا ؟

الفتوى 



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 


فأما تبدل الملائكة في وقت الفجر ووقت العصر فقد دلت عليه السنة الصحيحة، فقد روى أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يتعاقبون فيكم ملائكة بالليل والنهار، يجتمعون في صلاة الفجر وصلاة العصر، ثم يعرج الذين باتوا فيكم فيسألهم وهو أعلم كيف تركتم عبادي؟ فيقولون: تركناهم وهم يصلون وأتيناهم وهم يصلون. متفق عليه. 

وأما ما سوى ذلك من التفصيل فقد ورد في بعض الأحاديث. روى الطبري في "تفسيره" عند قوله تعالى: {له معقبات من بين يديه}: حدثني المثنى ثنا إبراهيم بن عبد السلام بن صالح القشيري ثنا علي بن جرير عن حماد بن سلمة عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن كنانة العدوي، قال: {دخل عثمان بن عفان على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له: يا رسول الله أخبرني عن العبد، كم معه ملك؟ فقال: على يمينك ملك على حسناتك، وهو أمين على الملك الذي على الشمال، فإذا عملت حسنة كتبت عشرا، وإذا عملت سيئة، قال الذي على الشمال للذي على اليمين: أكتب؟ فيقول له: لا، لعله يستغفر الله ويتوب، فإذا قال ثلاثا، قال: نعم، اكتب أراحنا الله منه، فبئس القرين، ما أقل مراقبته لله، وأقل استحياءه منا، يقول الله: {ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد}، وملكان من بين يديك ومن خلفك يقول الله: {له معقبات من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله} وملك قابض على ناصيتك، فإذا تواضعت لله رفعك، وإذا تجبرت على الله قصمك، وملكان على شفتيك، ليس يحفظان عليك إلا الصلاة على محمد، وملك قائم على فيك، لا يدع أن تدخل الحية في فيك، وملكان على عينيك، فهؤلاء عشرة أملاك على كل ابن آدم يتبدلون، ملائكة الليل على ملائكة النهار؛ لأن ملائكة الليل سوى ملائكة النهار، فهؤلاء عشرون ملكا، على كل آدمي، وإبليس بالنهار وولده بالليل}. انتهى.

فهذا الحديث شاهد لما سألت عنه، وقد نقله الزيلعي في نصب الراية وابن حجر في الفتح والسيوطي في الدر المنثور، نقلوه كلهم عن الطبري ولم يتعقبوه ولم يضعفوه.

ولبعض ما ورد فيه شواهد، منها ما أخرجه ابن جرير عن ابن عباس قال: جعل الله على ابن آدم حافظين في الليل وحافظين في النهار، يحفظان عمله ويكتبان أثره. اهـ . ويشهد له في التواضع ماروى ابن عباس عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ما من آدمي إلا في رأسه حكمة بيد ملك، فإذا تواضع قيل للملك ارفع حكمته، وإذا تكبر قيل للملك ضع حكمته. رواه الطبراني، وقال الهيثمي في المجمع: إسناده حسن، وحسنه الألباني في السلسلة. 

ولخصوص مراقبة الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد روى ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن لله ملائكة سياحين في الأرض يبلغوني عن أمتي السلام. رواه الحاكم وصححه ووافقه الذهبي.    

وأما بخصوص ملكي العينين والملك الحارس للبلعوم من دخول شيء فيه فلم نعثر على دليل ثابت يشهد لذلك إلا عموم قوله تعالى: لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِّن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءًا فَلاَ مَرَدَّ لَهُ وَمَا لَهُم مِّن دُونِهِ مِن وَالٍ.{الرعد: 11}.

والله أعلم.



http://www.islamw eb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Id=106720  &Option=FatwaId

----------


## السكران التميمي

حقيقة يا أخي (أبا عبد الله الثوري) في هذا المقال الذي ذكرت من التكلف والمبالغة ومخالفة بعض النصوص

نعم كما ذكر الإخوة (الأشجعي) و (التقرتي) يوجد بعض الملائكة معروفون ووظيفتهم معلومة، ولكن كثير ممن ذكرت منهم لا أصل لوظيفته التي أنيط بها. فما هي إلا مجرد تكلف بلا دليل. فتنبه

----------


## ابوعبدالله الثوري

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
جزاكم الله خيرا على سرعة الرد 
وانا لم انقل المقال كاملا لان يوجد كلام فيه دليل فحذفته وطلبت مالم اعرف فيه دليل

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نفع الله بكم.

----------

